# [A] Gilneas - Gelegenheitsspieler gesucht



## Kelgan (13. November 2007)

Du bist ein WoW-Anfänger, Wiedereinsteiger oder ein Familienmensch der nebenbei noch Familie, Beruf und andere Hobbies hat? Dann bist du bei uns genau richtig!
Wir bieten dir eine Angenehme, lockere Gildenatmosphäre, bei uns wird nicht geschimpft wenn etwas schief geht, sondern sich die Zeit genommen es zu erklären.
Wir haben mittlerweile Mitglieder aller Levelbereiche und aller Klassen & Rassen. Es ist also ein leichtes Gruppenmitglieder für gemeinsame Aktuionen  zu finden. 
*== Die Zielgruppe ==*
Die Zielgruppe der Gilde sind Gelegenheitsspieler, Leute die nicht jeden Abend stundenlang vor dem Spiel verbringen wollen / können,sondern die nur am Wochenende oder abends mal für ein (paar) Stündchen (oder weniger) online sind. 
Also Leute mit Familie und Beruf die neben WoW auch noch ihr übriges Leben genießen möchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Dabei ist es völlig unerheblich, ob ihr schon seit Jahren WoW spielt, eine längere Pause hinter euch habt, oder WoW gerade erst entdeckt habt. 


*== Das Konzept ==*
Das Ziel der Gilde ist das gemeinsame erforschen des "non-Raid Contents". 
Das ganze soll in erster Linie durch geplantes zusammenspiel erfolgen. So wie man sich mit seinen Freunden und Bekannten zu einem gemeinsamen Abend verabredet, soll dies in der Gilde ablaufen. Es soll / kann sich gezielt zum gemeinsamen Questen, Level etc. verabredet werden, so dann man die wenige online zeit auch sinnvoll nutzt, und nicht mit stundenlanger Gruppensuche verbringt. 
Idealerweise kristallisieren sich dann einige Tage heraus, an denen möglichst viele online sind. 
Natürlich ist dies kein Zwang, und es steht jedem frei, spontan online zu kommen.


*== Der Umgangston ==*
In der Gilde soll ein angenehmer Umgangston herrschen. Also kein "Leetspeak", übermäßiger Gebrauch von Abkürzungen, oder andauerndes posten von Items. Der Gilden- und Gruppenchannel soll für jeden lesbar und verständlich sein ;-).
Hat einer eine Frage, soll demjenigen auch vernünftig geantwortet werden, ohne dumme Sprüche wie "Hast du denn gar keine Ahnung?!" oder ähnliches. Schließlich haben wir alle mal angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


*== Die Chars ==*
In der Gilde ist Platz für jeden, egal welches Level und welche Skillung. Allerdings sollte euer Char einen anständigen Namen tragen / bekommen, also bitte kein "Déâthkîllà", "Lèégooolaas" oder änliches ;-).
Natürlich soll dieser Char euer "Main" sein / werden. Doppelmitgliedschaften in anderen WoW-Gilden sind nicht erwünscht.


*== Die Ziele der Gilde ==*
- Spass am Spiel ohne Zwänge!-

Wir werden natürlich immer versuchen, Instanzen im Ramen unserer Möglichkeiten zu besuchen. Es wird aber nie einen Zwang geben, 
keine Mindestbeteiligung ab den Instanzbesuchen, keine Items farmen, kein DKP sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und keine "Raid taugliche" Skillung. 
Wir wollen einfach nur "Spass am spiel". Jeder sollte bereit sein, auch mal einen Abend damit zu verbringen, ohne dass es ihm "etwas bringt",
einfach mal den anderen Leuten helfen, und/oder die Low-Level-Quests der anderen Rassen kennen lernen.


*== Events ==*
Unregelmäßige Events lockern das Gildenleben auf. Diese werden natürlich möglichst so gestaltet, dass ein Großteil der Mitglieder daran teilnehmen können. 


*== Der Server ==*
Name: Gilneas
Typ: PvE
Rollenspielserver: nein
Fraktion: Allianz


*== Kontakt ==*
In-Game:
Kelgan, Oloin, Mcdukan, Gnomos, Eylin und Eylean.

Forum: 
http://www.panta-rhei-gilde.de


----------



## Kelgan (6. Dezember 2007)

Update (06.12.07):

Der Zulauf an neuen Mitgliedern ist weiterhin beachtlich. Mittlerweile bewegen wir uns im Levelbereich von 1- (fast) 50, daher ist nach wie vor für so gut wie jedes Level etwas dabei.


----------



## Kelgan (18. Dezember 2007)

Update:

Inzwischen statten die ersten Gildenmitglieder der Scherbenwelt regelmäßige Besuche ab. 
Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, dann hat das erste Mitglied inter dem Wappen von "Panta Rhei" Level 70 erreicht.


----------



## Kelgan (31. Dezember 2007)

Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende, und es haben sich in den vergangenen Wochen eine ganz beachtliche Anzahl an Mitgliedern gefunden. 
Natürlich suchen wir weiterhin nach aktiven Gildenmitgliedern. Mitlerweile decken wir die Levelbereiche 20 bis 60 sehr gut ab, aber auch einige Neu- und Wiedereinsteiger haben ihr ersten Schritte unternommen.

Bis du also noch auf der Suche nach einer gemütlichen Gilde, und hast Lust in einer Lockeren Umgebung deine(n) Char(s) zu Leveln? Dann bewirb dich bei uns.



Zudem wünschen wir allen WoW spielern und deren Familien ein frohes, gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2008.


----------



## Kelgan (14. Januar 2008)

Auch im Jahr 2008 schreitet die Entwicklung der Gilde stetig voran. regelmäßig stoßen neue Mitglieder dazu, vom WoW Neuanfänger bis zum "alten Hasen" ist alles dabei. 

nach wie vor decken wir so gut wie den gesamten Levelbereich ab, so dass jeder bei uns einen Platz findet.

Willst auch du dich dieser gemütlichen Gemeinschaft anschließen? Dann melde dich bei uns!


----------



## Kelgan (29. Januar 2008)

Mittlerweile hat das erste Gildenmitglied unter dem namen "Panta Rhei" Level 70 erreicht. Weitere Chars werden in kürze folgen.
Auch einige (neu-) Anfänger haben wir zu verbuchen. 
Panta Rhei wächst und gedeiht weiterhin, werde auch du teil der Großartigen Gemeinschaft, und bewerbe dich.


----------



## Kelgan (11. Februar 2008)

Mittlerweile haben wir die 50 Mitglieder überschritten und wachsen fleißig weiter. Instanzbesuche in allen Levelbereichen gehören (fast) zur Tagesordnung. Nicht mehr lange, und wir werden den ersten kleinen Raid- und Heroischen Instanzen den ein oder anderen besuch abstatten.

Auch unsere Homepage präsentiert sich seit einiger Zeit in einem neuen optischen und technischen gewandt. 

Zudem haben wir ein neues Projekt ins leben gerufen, die "WoW-Schule". Damit stehen wir zwar noch ganz am Anfang, entwickeln uns aber stetig voran.
Dabei handelt es sich um eine Sammlung von Guides uns Anleitungen, die sich speziell an Neulinge wenden. Viele der im Internet verbreiteten Guides erfordern bereits einiges an Vorkenntnissen, das ist bei uns nicht so.


----------

